# Hello from Hampshire!



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Complete newbie checking in, currently have an Aeropress and am buying pre-ground coffee such as Taylor's, primarily interested in espresso. Looking to learn lots and take the new step to a grinder and a machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum sweepy! Have you got anything in mind yet? Plenty of people here to get good advice from.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome sweepy - and you join a number of forum members that live in Hampshire.


----------



## Stoff81 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, great to have you part of the community!


----------



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks!


----------

